# Food Safety Fact Sheets



## ddave (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a link to the USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service website's Safe Food Handling Fact Sheet index.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets...eets/index.asp

Lots of good info there.

Dave


----------

